# Chimpanzee as a Pet



## blackY98 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello I'm new here i just wanted to ask about Chimpanzee cause i'm thinking of getting one and i want to know more about him.

Is a Chimpanzee Good Pet?
Does his disease effect humans? (cause i have heard about disease that kill from chimpanzee )
If it was a baby Chimpanzee what does it eat?
Where does it live? ( i mean Cage, crib )

Thank you ^_^


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

They are wild animals, they NEVER make good pets, they are cute and very humanlike as babies then when they grow they become aggressive and highly dangerous.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I don't think that anyone would recommend a chimpanzee as being a good pet due to their levels of intelligence, needs, space requirements. Although there are a number of people who do keep them as pets, they are still wild animals and deserve to remain in the wild or in an environment that can recreate their natural environment as closely as possible. If you are interested in spending time with them, why not see if you can spend time working with them at a zoo, or in a rescue? They would probably be delighted with your help.


----------



## blackY98 (Aug 7, 2012)

I can't work in a Zoo but the thing that i want to know about Chimpanzee do they effect humans with there diseases??


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

i would be more worried about the fact a fully grown chimp could kill you!!!
they have incredible strength even as youngsters
chimps belong in the wild not stuck in a house!


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Have a look at this link
Monkey World Ape Rescue Centre


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Grow up, get a life and leave chimps where they belong..

Taking an ape as a house pet is cruel and reprehensible, I doubt you will find support from any real animal lover in a project so abhorrent as this.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

blackY98 said:


> Hello I'm new here i just wanted to ask about Chimpanzee cause i'm thinking of getting one and i want to know more about him.
> 
> Is a Chimpanzee Good Pet?
> Does his disease effect humans? (cause i have heard about disease that kill from chimpanzee )
> ...


ut:ut:ut:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

It is inhumane to keep ANY primate as a pet, let alone a great ape like a Chimp!...if babies are being sold as pets in your country then please contact Monkey World on the link below with details, as its highly likely they have been Illegally and Cruelly snatched from the wild then shipped to your country.



cava14 una said:


> Have a look at this link
> Monkey World Ape Rescue Centre


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Just in case you are serious (which I doubt)a chimp once 14month to 18months will attack and do you serious harm if not fatal,they are not substitute babies to be kept in a crib for goodness sake they are wild animalsut:


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

blackY98 said:


> I can't work in a Zoo but the thing that i want to know about Chimpanzee do they effect humans with there diseases??


So why not read a book on them. Or go to college to do a course on wild Animals!
Chimpanzee's are wild Animals not for humans who want to put them in a strange environment.
They are not TOYs:mad2:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Agree with everything said so far. Chimpanzees do not make good pets. It is cruel to keep them in a cage. They are wild animals and deserve to be left in the wild.

If you want a toy buy a doll.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

troll!!!!!!


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

Anyone thinking of having a pet chimp, should read this -


Chimps As Pets.


----------



## Mia123 (Aug 25, 2012)

I was thinking about getting one as a pet when I'm older, and when doing all my research, I was very annoyed at all the people saying they're wild animals, they're dangerous, etc... And I really wanted one. But now, after doing lots of research I'm not so sure I want to spend all my money on a monkey instead of a horse or dogs  I mean it's your decision, so I'll give you the info I know and let you make up your mind.

First of all, chimpanzees are a big type of monkey. Look at smaller monkeys like capuchin, spider, marmoset or finger monkeys/Pygmy marmoset monkeys.

You might need a permit to have a monkey, so ask somewhere like local police or something.

If you are a good owner, you will have to give the monkey vaccinations/injection, wormer and anti flea, just like a dog, except x5 more expensive. This will prevent most illnesses, but you never really know.

The monkey will need formulated monkey food, and the only place you can get that is in America, so you will have to afford the cost of shipping. It costs about £50 for 20lbs unincluding shipping. The best monkey food is zupreme primate chow. The monkey will also need fruits and vegetables (carrots, banana, apple, etc..) you need to change the diet every day. It will need protein (meal worms, nuts), you can give it yoghurt, but not much. Also bread, egg and potatoes.

The monkey needs (a) cage(s). You can either get an outdoor cage 6 foot x 6 foot x 6 foot or bigger, and a dog crate to bring him in for the night. Or you can get an indoor cage 7 x 7 x 7 or bigger, and daily walks and playing. You need to literally stuff the cage with ropes, toys, games and even dog intelligence games. The monkey will need at least 4 hours a day out of the cage.

You can get a monkey at any age, more expensive at lower age. Be prepared to pay £2,000 to £10,000 for the monkey. It's better to get a monkey at a low age ( under 4 months) otherwise it would've attached to it's previous owner and will NOT like you... -_- monkeys only like people they live with, they may be aggressive to strangers, friends or even family. If raised properly, they may be ok with strangers.

If you get a baby monkey, you will need to bottle feed it until it's 9 months. Start with baby milk formula, and add baby rice and crushed monkey biscuits. Give fruit for treats. Increase the solids to the mixture, until you can onky feed it in a bowl, then ( after 9 months old) you can make your own meals for him; for example, crushed monkey biscuits, cubed mango, diced apple, mixed roasted nuts (crushed), cucumber cubes, leftover bread, mixed together with plain yoghurt.

A baby monkey will need 4 feeds a day, and then decrease them to 2 feeds (only once he gets to 1 year old). The baby will need sooo much socialisation, different people, different objects, etc...

A monkey will also need nappies. Put them on backwards, and cut a hole where the tail should go. You will also need nappy covers, also only from the USA.

You need way more research than this, this is just your starter. Search up videos on YouTube, on internet and more.

Things you could search on YouTube;

- monkey care (to fill in all the details)
- monkey cage ( to show you what one should look like)

They cost so much money, and are a lot of work. People say they are dangerous, but all the videos I've seen have not got one dangerous monkey in it... :/ still, be careful. Monkeys might actually be quite happy in captivity, there are no predators (unless you have a dog, that might seem quite scary), they have food, they get lots of attention, they live longer, they don't get illnesses, etc... But people have their own opinions, so even though I'm not totally against it, I wouldn't recommend it.

Oh and also, there are so many scams out there so DO NOT send money to Anyone, DO NOT buy any monkey that is under £1000 and visit them before buying.

Hope that was useful! And sorry it's sooooo long :O


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Mia123 said:


> I was thinking about getting one as a pet when I'm older, and when doing all my research, I was very annoyed at all the people saying they're wild animals, they're dangerous, etc... And I really wanted one. But now, after doing lots of research I'm not so sure I want to spend all my money on a monkey instead of a horse or dogs  I mean it's your decision, so I'll give you the info I know and let you make up your mind.
> 
> First of all, chimpanzees are a big type of monkey. Look at smaller monkeys like capuchin, spider, marmoset or finger monkeys/Pygmy marmoset monkeys.
> 
> ...


 Chimps are Not monkeys, they are Apes...they are both of the primate family as are we humans.

i dont mean to sound harsh but to suggest the op look into buying a monkey or a marmoset is really irresponsible advice, these animals can never be happy when kept as a pet!.... and to suggest keeping one in such a small cage is really shocking and Totally inhumane, theres no wonder they suffer so much...how dreadful to keep intelligent, highly social wild animals so unnaturally:frown2: ...its either selfish reasons or ignorance that people keep monkeys as pets!

ETA and dont know if you realise but baby monkeys are torn from their mothers far too young, leaving both mother and baby in distress...how could any true animal lover play party to this??????
.


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

Chimps do often turn on people they know. Most famous chimp who had to be rehomed due to turning is Bubbles, the chimp owned by Michael Jackson.

A cage of 6ft x 6ft is not large enough for any monkey. You should be looking at an enclosure for these animals not cages. Indeed many do not do well on their own so need company. For each other monkey you need to increase the enclosure size by 25%.

So you are getting to sizes well outside the limits of a typical sized home and garden.

A good video, that includes someone who regrets buying one as a pet - BBC News - Should monkeys be kept as pets?


----------



## Mia123 (Aug 25, 2012)

I am sorry if I gave incorrect advise, I was just trying to help and give this person some advise on how much it would cost and the trouble of it. I do not agree with having a pet monkey/ape. Thank you for correcting me on my mistakes. I have only joined this forum yesterday and just trying to give advise. Thank you


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Mia123 said:


> I am sorry if I gave incorrect advise, I was just trying to help and give this person some advise on how much it would cost and the trouble of it. I do not agree with having a pet monkey/ape. Thank you for correcting me on my mistakes. I have only joined this forum yesterday and just trying to give advise. Thank you


oh i am sorry if i seemed to jump on you, i can be a bit blunt with my words sometimes when i feel strongly about something

welcome to the forum really hope i havent upset you.

,


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

blackY98 said:


> I can't work in a Zoo but the thing that i want to know about Chimpanzee do they effect humans with there diseases??


Didn't AIDS originate in chimpanzees? I am sure I read somewhere that it did. If your priority is whether you are likely to catch something from the chimp, then your priorities are all wrong. You should be thinking about whether you could give the creature a happy life - you can't.

As already said, Michael Jackson, with all his space and resources, had to rehome his chimp to a wildlife reserve when it reached adolescence and turned on him.


----------



## Mia123 (Aug 25, 2012)

No worries, it's fine!  thank you


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2012)

Mia123 said:


> .
> First of all, chimpanzees are a big type of monkey. Look at smaller monkeys like capuchin, spider, marmoset or finger monkeys/Pygmy marmoset monkeys.


cautionary tale ;
few years back i know someone that held the relevant license to rescue a capuchin monkey that had been placed up for sale on ebay [it was never their plan to keep the monkey , they just wanted it to get the monkey handed over to a relevant rescue]
while all that was being sorted out they took possession of this monkey while a place to stay was being sorted out , in a matter of days their house had been turned completely upside down , the monkey was completely unsociable , biting [terrible injuries sustained] noisy and totally destructive in this persons home , picking off lumps of concrete in the walls , wallpaper ripping , removing skirting boards away from the walls etc , etc.
eventually space became available at a monkey sanctuary and the little capuchin was handed over to them , this person weren`t half glad to see him go

monkeys aren`t suitable pets , that goes for all monkeys , they need company of their own kind and should never be confused as being humans or treated as such.

i know some people keep them as `pets` and i`ll use that term loosely - most types of monkey over here you`ll find DWA license is required , which are HARD to obtain.

going by the injuries sustained to that person from a little capuchin [which were horrific , especially the ones to their hands] imagine what a full grown chimp could do ????

they are a lovely animal BUT they aren`t pets. 
keeping any kind of monkey confined to a home with a family can cause irreparable emotional damage to such a beautiful animal and as time went on it would be dangerous to all concerned to keep it confined in such a way.


----------



## blackY98 (Aug 7, 2012)

Last Question about Chimps Do they live in India?


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

blackY98 said:


> Last Question about Chimps Do they live in India?


have you not read any of the advice that has been posted??
they ARE NOT pets.
i advise one of these.


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

blackY98 said:


> Last Question about Chimps Do they live in India?


No they live in houses drinking a certain brand of tea. They also work as removal men and will happily carry Grand Pianos up and down stairs.



Serious answer, both types come from Africa. That's were they come from and live. Not in a cage in your house.


----------



## blackY98 (Aug 7, 2012)

diablo said:


> have you not read any of the advice that has been posted??
> they ARE NOT pets.
> i advise one of these.


Ok i'm just asking do they or not :confused1:


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

blackY98 said:


> Ok i'm just asking do they or not :confused1:


from what i have just read , they are NOT a legal animal to keep as a pet in your country.
hope that answers your question.


----------



## blackY98 (Aug 7, 2012)

diablo said:


> from what i have just read , they are NOT a legal animal to keep as a pet in your country.
> hope that answers your question.


Its okay to keep it if you had a permit for the Environment Agency


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

blackY98 said:


> Its okay to keep it if you had a permit for the Environment Agency


that`s not what it says at all. by the way , do you actually know how hard it is to get a CITES permit???



> Its against the law to keep wild animals in residential areas in the UAE, *and the UAE is a signatory to the Convention on International Trade in Endangered Species (CITES), which makes it illegal for anyone in the UAE to own or trade in endangered species.*


last time i looked , chimps were indeed an endangered species


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

Surely this is a troll? YES Of course you can get diseases from chimps, and they can get diseases from us. They have 98.6ish of our genes. 

You will be despised behind your back, and to your face, by people who genuinely love and respect and care about animal welfare. The only people impressed will be the uneducated and the vacuously self indulgent, who are happy for at least 3 wild chimps to be killed to get your baby chimp to you, if it comes from the wild. INCLUDING it's MOTHER. Clearly you are in both camps, if you are seriously coming to a PET FORUM to ask if people can catch diseases from chimps? Anyone taking on chimps should know everything about them, and only take them on as a private refuge and/or breeding program. You weren't even sure what to feed them. Either you are childless and sick, or so lacking in friends, that you are craving a FORCED permanent 'FRIEND' or 'FAMILY' you can control, or you are looking for a very exotic and expensive pet to impress the people you mix with. You remain unmoved by the facts of the vile practice of keeping highly intelligent and at risk animals, just so you can get some entertainment value from it, IF you do get a chimp, I know what I'll be hoping.

So, if you are thinking you will impress Western friends with such pets, they may smile in your face, if youare wealthy or powerful, but behind your back, they will despise you and think you have a very uncivilised background.

No doubt you wear fur, as well?


----------



## blackY98 (Aug 7, 2012)

househens said:


> Surely this is a troll? YES Of course you can get diseases from chimps, and they can get diseases from us. They have 98.6ish of our genes.
> 
> You will be despised behind your back, and to your face, by people who genuinely love and respect and care about animal welfare. The only people impressed will be the uneducated and the vacuously self indulgent, who are happy for at least 3 wild chimps to be killed to get your baby chimp to you, if it comes from the wild. INCLUDING it's MOTHER. Clearly you are in both camps, if you are seriously coming to a PET FORUM to ask if people can catch diseases from chimps? Anyone taking on chimps should know everything about them, and only take them on as a private refuge and/or breeding program. You weren't even sure what to feed them. Either you are childless and sick, or so lacking in friends, that you are craving a FORCED permanent 'FRIEND' or 'FAMILY' you can control, or you are looking for a very exotic and expensive pet to impress the people you mix with. You remain unmoved by the facts of the vile practice of keeping highly intelligent and at risk animals, just so you can get some entertainment value from it, IF you do get a chimp, I know what I'll be hoping.
> 
> ...


I'm not getting one but i'm just asking if i get one what are the things that it need


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

househens said:


> Surely this is a troll? YES Of course you can get diseases from chimps, and they can get diseases from us. They have 98.6ish of our genes.
> 
> You will be despised behind your back, and to your face, by people who genuinely love and respect and care about animal welfare. The only people impressed will be the uneducated and the vacuously self indulgent, who are happy for at least 3 wild chimps to be killed to get your baby chimp to you, if it comes from the wild. INCLUDING it's MOTHER. Clearly you are in both camps, if you are seriously coming to a PET FORUM to ask if people can catch diseases from chimps? Anyone taking on chimps should know everything about them, and only take them on as a private refuge and/or breeding program. You weren't even sure what to feed them. Either you are childless and sick, or so lacking in friends, that you are craving a FORCED permanent 'FRIEND' or 'FAMILY' you can control, or you are looking for a very exotic and expensive pet to impress the people you mix with. You remain unmoved by the facts of the vile practice of keeping highly intelligent and at risk animals, just so you can get some entertainment value from it, IF you do get a chimp, I know what I'll be hoping.
> 
> ...


dunno why were bothering when i`ve just looked and it states it`s a 13 year old child that`s being replied to here , should have checked earlier:mad2::mad2:

blackY98
even if you wanted to you CANNOT keep a chimp as a pet they are an endangered species and for you to own or trade in one of them , makes that an illegal practice. so give up the dream


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

If you are not getting one, then there is no reason to know what you would need to own one. You don't ask how to work a tv if you have no plans to get one. I have no desire to join the army, so I've never asked about how to do it.. 

If you are wealthy and wish to impress Western visitors, I suggest sponsoring a chimp enclosure at one of your zoos, or taking them to a vet day you have sponsored, for the poor, to desex and treat their pets. That will impress Westerners MUCH more. If you sponsor the chimps, at a zoo, if you have important visitors, the zoo will probably give you a VIP visit, and that will be much more impressive and SHOULD make you feel proud of yourself.

To sponsor a vet day for the poor will make you beloved by those people, you will learn so much, if you go along, and you will really have something to be proud of.

cross posted here. Thank you for the info. If you are 13 and feel your family are wealthy enough to get you a chimp, ask them to sponsor a vet day, for your birthday, and know you have done something wondrously kind.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Hope this is a joke


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

blackY98

please READ this.

Monkey World Ape Rescue Centre

especially where it states.



> The baby chimpanzees are then smuggled by boat or plane, across the world. They are mainly used for the *illegal pet trade* or entertainment business.
> 
> This barbaric trade poses a serious threat to the survival of wild chimpanzee


text taken from Monkey World Ape Rescue Centre


----------



## sligy (Jul 3, 2012)

I would not think a chimp would make a good pet at all!
As with all animals you need to know alot about them before you consider getting one otherwise you wont be able to care for it properly. 

These animals are highly intelligent they have even worked out how to use items found in the rainforest as tools!, Trainers have taught chimps how to use sign language! Take a look at how miserable they look at a zoo not even alot of zoo's manage to keep them happy. 
These animals live in communities that can range too over 100 members and each one has a part to play, and a human would not meet its social needs. 
Did you know that it is even thought that these animals have compassion, quite often the grandparents of orphaned chimps will care for the own grandchild! How do you think this highly complex animal would feel about being torn from its social group!!!
They meet 98% of our genetic makeup making them not far off being human, would you like to be kept as a pet?
These animals are also very territorial, and this is not the sort of pet you want to turn on you. Also our diseases can make them really ill and even kill them, they are more likely to die from our diseases than the other way round. 
Dont get a chimp! They are not pets there wild animals that should stay that way, they are not entertainment for someone who is bored or thinks they are cute!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I have only read one or two posts. Chimpanzees as babies tug at our maternal instincts, however they are not human babies, and need to be around their own kind to socialise, play and interact with. They become very large, strong and aggressive. They are highly intelligent and need stimulation that joe public cannot offer them.

You are asking questions about basis care, which indicates to me you know nothing about the animal, its needs, behaviour etc..

Whilst I love the large apes imo they are not pets and if you love these animals as much as I do you would look for a more suitable animal as a pet.

If you have already aquired the animal my advice to you would be to find a suitable Santuary who would be able to offer the animal more than you or I would be able to.


----------

